# DPI nachträglich ändern?



## bigfella (13. Februar 2004)

Hi.
Hab nen Flyer entworfen.
Diesen probeweise einmal in einem Copyshop mit Farblaser drucken lassen.
Doch leider ist die Schrift etwas pixellig.
Der Flyer ist etwa 15x10 cm groß.
Da ich meine Bilder etc. alle in 72 DPI erstelle, hab ich beim Flyer nicht drangedacht. War mein erster Flyer und wusste das nicht.
Der Mann vom Copyshop meinte das das pixellige mit einer dpi auflösung von 300 oder 400 verschwinden würde.
1. Hat er da recht?
2. Kann man das nachträglich ändern?

Danke


----------



## Mythos007 (13. Februar 2004)

Antwort
 zu 1. = Ja - Er hat recht.
 zu 2.= Jaein - Man kann im nachhinein zwar die dpi zahl erhöhen,
dadurch verliert Dein Bild jedoch zwangsläufig an Schärfe. (Je nach
Stärke der Interpolation…) Ist also nicht zu empfehlen…


----------



## Isac (15. Februar 2004)

Das Problem ist, das Photoshop pixelorientiert ist. Eine nachträgliche Änderung der Auflösung oder dpi ist  fast unmöglich. Wenn du nicht genau weisst, wie deine Auflösung sein sollte, benutze ein vektororientiertes Programm.

Eine recht gute Erklärung der Unterschiede zwischen pixel- und vektororientiert findest du in diesem Link

pixel vs vektor


----------



## walter-markus (15. Februar 2004)

Dash at mich auch mal so interesiert und hab auf der site mal durchgelesen...

Das ist ja ganz interesant  zu dumm das photoshop nicht vektor und pixel unterstützt,  
 (weis jemand ob das Adobe vorhat mal das Photoshop irgend wann mal vektor auch noch zusätzlich unterstützt ?


----------



## Isac (15. Februar 2004)

Photoshop wird wohl nicht die vektorgrafiken unterstützen, da es den Illustrator von Adobe gibt. Arbeite nicht selbst damit, kannst aber die Bilder im Illustrator erstellen und dann im Photoshop bearbeiten (andersherum ist eingentlich nicht sinnvoll!). Leider weiß ich nicht, in welchen Datei-Typen die beiden Programme miteinander kommunizieren können. Es sollte auf jeden Fall mit .tiff gehen. Beste Möglichlichkeit Bilder verlustfrei abzuspeichern.


P.S. Photoshop kann auch in geringen Umfang vektororientiert arbeiten. Ich meine Pfade ist das Stichwort


----------

